# your limits?



## jay kratos (Mar 11, 2009)

Whats your limits to gaining weight? What is a weight that you know you will never want to surpass?


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2009)

As far as myself, I wouldn't want to be over 300. I think I would start to lose overall strength and mobility then.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been giving this thought as well and 350 would be my tops.


----------



## imfree (Mar 11, 2009)

As long as I'm clear of congestive heart failure and cellulitis
infection, I'm cleared for take-off to 500 lbs! Carrying fat
is NOTHING compared to carrying those 2 monkeys on my
back!!!:bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't wait to see the arguments this thread creates.
:doh:


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 11, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I can't wait to see the arguments this thread creates.
> :doh:



I can wait to see what arugements this thread makes! 

GRRRRRR people these days just can't wait for a good arugment!


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 11, 2009)

I personally think fat is only good for women, not men. That being the case, I don't like weighing more than 190.


----------



## Rustihenson (Mar 12, 2009)

Personally, I would like to be at least 100 pounds fatter than I am now, but it depends also on where I gain.:eat1:


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 12, 2009)

Its hard to put a number on it. I can see others and think how much I would love to get to that size myself. It depends on where the weight falls too, if it doesn't go where I want, then I don't want to get much bigger than I already am. But if the majority of my weight goes to my belly, I think I'd go to abut 400-450. Its easy to say, but if it badly affects my health I'd stop for sure, no matter what size I'm at


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 12, 2009)

Weight, for me, is like tattoos. Once I start, I don't really want to stop.

In fact, I'm probably fat, heavy, weighty (whatever) enough at this point, but just today it hit me I still want more. I want to gain much much more. I'm not sure that's a true, long-lasting desire or just an impulse, but there you go.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 12, 2009)

My gain of the last year or two at first went to my hips,butt and lovehandles/upper belly now I can tell the lower belly has caught some of the new weight which is OK just a new location for me.
I must be on a roll because the new 4 pounds I noticed last week is now 6.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 12, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Weight, for me, is like tattoos. Once I start, I don't really want to stop.



EXACTLY.

when i started gaining a year and a half ago (or has it been two years now?) i was at 220. i had just lost 30 pounds from stress/moving/bad break up. i just wanted to get back to the 250 i had started at. so i started gaining and soon enough i was back to 250. then decided i could really stand to gain another 50, so i decided to go for 300. and then that wasn't enough, so i decided to max out my scale (which went to 330). and then I got to 330 and realized if i gained another 20 i'd have gained 100 pounds total.. so i gained another 20.. and then i just kept going.

a lot of guys from my site ask me if i have a goal. i don't. i don't like weight gain goals because i don't like endings and i really don't want to think about having to stop gaining because i really and truly enjoy it. i just want to get as fat as i possibly can while still being as mobile as possible and keeping in the best health possible.


----------



## Tad (Mar 12, 2009)

After thinking about this a lot, quite a few years ago, I came to the conclusion of "as light as I can stand." Given that I gain easily and lose painfully, and am attracted to being fat in a number of different ways, that is hardly thin. What I can stand also fluctuates over time.

My thoughts on this in long form are on an essay on my web site, posted here:

http://www.geocities.com/Paris/Fontaine/9351/everafter.html


----------



## Minerva_08 (Mar 14, 2009)

My limits? Hmm...Currently I'm at 202 but I didn't mind being 210. The extra couple of pounds felt nice. I personally felt unhealthy at 260, it was just too large for my body to take.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 14, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I can't wait to see the arguments this thread creates.
> :doh:



why would there be arguements? Just folks saying what their limits are.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 14, 2009)

...600Lb. range. Those are my cut off points. The last time I I looked I was 465#s and I've not voluntarily stood on a scale in just over two years. So for now I'm just playing it as it lays... on my thighs. LOL!

Cheers.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm not trying to gain weight, but I love to play basketball and I wouldn't want to go much above where I'm at now (230-ish).


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 14, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> I'm not trying to gain weight, but I love to play basketball and I wouldn't want to go much above where I'm at now (230-ish).



You should play for the Nuggets, imagine you and Mello dunking over the Lakers lol


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 15, 2009)

Ivy said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> when i started gaining a year and a half ago (or has it been two years now?) i was at 220. i had just lost 30 pounds from stress/moving/bad break up. i just wanted to get back to the 250 i had started at. so i started gaining and soon enough i was back to 250. then decided i could really stand to gain another 50, so i decided to go for 300. and then that wasn't enough, so i decided to max out my scale (which went to 330). and then I got to 330 and realized if i gained another 20 i'd have gained 100 pounds total.. so i gained another 20.. and then i just kept going.
> 
> a lot of guys from my site ask me if i have a goal. i don't. i don't like weight gain goals because i don't like endings and i really don't want to think about having to stop gaining because i really and truly enjoy it. i just want to get as fat as i possibly can while still being as mobile as possible and keeping in the best health possible.



And again, EXACTLY.

I'm conflicted about whether I should continue gaining on my own or wait until I have someone to share it with. Being a solo feedee (is there a word for this?) isn't as much fun as sharing the process with a feeder, but it's still so obscenely pleasurable that it's hard to stop.

I don't do weight gain goals, probably because I had so many weight LOSS goals jammed down my throat over the years. I believe in enjoying the journey, maintaining my health, and letting it come naturally.


----------



## jay kratos (Mar 17, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> And again, EXACTLY.
> 
> I'm conflicted about whether I should continue gaining on my own or wait until I have someone to share it with. Being a solo feedee (is there a word for this?) isn't as much fun as sharing the process with a feeder, but it's still so obscenely pleasurable that it's hard to stop.
> 
> I don't do weight gain goals, probably because I had so many weight LOSS goals jammed down my throat over the years. I believe in enjoying the journey, maintaining my health, and letting it come naturally.



That's cool.


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Mar 17, 2009)

i guess my limit changes with my mood. i could want to be huge one day and then the next i want to stay the same. it varies


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with this totally and the term is still "feedee" 


AlethaBBW said:


> And again, EXACTLY.
> 
> I'm conflicted about whether I should continue gaining on my own or wait until I have someone to share it with. Being a solo feedee (is there a word for this?) isn't as much fun as sharing the process with a feeder, but it's still so obscenely pleasurable that it's hard to stop.
> 
> I don't do weight gain goals, probably because I had so many weight LOSS goals jammed down my throat over the years. I believe in enjoying the journey, maintaining my health, and letting it come naturally.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 19, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> I agree with this totally and the term is still "feedee"



Just a a feederless feedee, in that case.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Mar 19, 2009)

i am sure a lot of feeders would like to share that intentions with you, Aletha and Rebecca, i am a feeder and i would love to be with a girl like you girls.


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 19, 2009)

my limit...
I hate to say this...I know a lot of FAs and Feeders are into the numbers but I have to agree with Ivy, Rebecca and Aletha- I really don't have one-honestly.

I suppose my limit would be immobility- because that is about the end of that fun train right?When pressed for one I just blurt out 700 pounds and people STFU.

I just celebrate every pound with a smile and cake.

It is to fun, and I do *very thankfully* have a great feeder/FA. I enjoy it and was gaining before he and I started dating.


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't want to start a whole thing like the CP thread, but I really really like the idea of being bigger and bigger. I don't really want to be immobile and unhealthy but I think some movement will be limited and some of my health will be compromised---I suppose it already is to a certain degree, but not to a point where I'm unhappy. Still, I like being fat.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 19, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> And again, EXACTLY.
> 
> I'm conflicted about whether I should continue gaining on my own or wait until I have someone to share it with. Being a solo feedee (is there a word for this?) isn't as much fun as sharing the process with a feeder, but it's still so obscenely pleasurable that it's hard to stop.
> 
> I don't do weight gain goals, probably because I had so many weight LOSS goals jammed down my throat over the years. I believe in enjoying the journey, maintaining my health, and letting it come naturally.



i totally feel you on the solo feedee stuff. in a way i feel like i should be budgeting out my weight gain, so that when (if?) mr. right comes along i have PLENTY of weight left that i can gain with his help.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't want to be over 300.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 20, 2009)

Really the number is not the driving thing for me.
I find when I do gain I like the feeling of getting bigger and it seems to drive me to want gain more.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 20, 2009)

Well because of how messed up my knees, and well... everything below them are even worse, doctors have been telling anything above 180 and I will probably not be able to walk anymore. Because of this I'm not willing to go even close. 145 is as high as I'm comftorable with, 150 at an extreme extreme.


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 20, 2009)

Limits are set by a number of factor,

Work - I need to support myself and if I can not do my job, that is mostly a desk job then that would be a issue.

Car - I need to fit into my car, close to being too big for it now at 215kg so that is a limit.

From a personal point, I would say 650 would be a limit from a healty prospective.

I would go for that if I was not working had lots of money to by a new bigger car and house to suit the needs a person of that size.

I guess if I could marry a lady that wish to have a husband that big then that could work as well. But that not likely so I have set my limit to 450-500 lbs.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 24, 2009)

Budgeting weight gain - that's it, exactly. I so wish I had someone to share it with, and I know there *is* a limit to how far I can go because I have diabetes and am on insulin, so I debate the pros and cons of holding off on my feedee life until I have a feeder boyfriend. 

But...I'm not getting any younger, and as I said before, it's so enjoyable...sigh.

Someone should start a thread about being a healthy feedee. That's where I'm at - balancing and budgeting being a feedee vs. being single vs. maintaining my health.


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 24, 2009)

*470 pounds, but that's only when I'm hoisting a 300-lb pal into the air after bragging I could do it. 
* 

View attachment katzoutpickupsm.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 24, 2009)

For me,.. 300 is the limit,..I have been over 300 and it just didnt feel good to me. Although I love the feel of the soft belly fat and the curves. I am currently at 288,,... but that was before the last 2 days of chocolate bars hehehe YUM!


----------



## MaxArden (Mar 25, 2009)

500...but I'm not likely going to ever weigh that much


----------



## shin_moyseku (Mar 25, 2009)

Why ppl seems to like to put limits themselves, honestly a limit, is something bad if you think about it, if i say 400, then when 400 is reached, what happens, nothing extra, is that all, the end.


that is why i dont like limits.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2009)

shin_moyseku said:


> Why ppl seems to like to put limits themselves, honestly a limit, is something bad if you think about it, if i say 400, then when 400 is reached, what happens, nothing extra, is that all, the end.
> 
> 
> that is why i dont like limits.



Playing Devil's Advocate here...

A limit is something Good, if living without it threatens your health, as so often goes with being a bigger person.
There are a lot of reasons to put a limit on how much weight you want to gain.
Pretty much all health issues, as some folks here have mentioned. Cellulitis, strain on the heart, knees, frame in general,Diabetes...probably a hundred others that I am not aware of.
I understand that your fetish is big women/feeding/gaining, and that's 100% OK, but many of the folks who express concern, or limits do so out of the realistic perspective (They have to make sure that their health stays as optimal as possible, at any size that they attain), as opposed to a Feeder/Gainer Fetishist/Fan (I love big Women, or Men,as tastes go, and I want them as big as possible!).

I, personally am not into Gaining (I'm trying to lose a bit of weight, actually...), but that's just how I prefer myself. Oh, for those who don't know, my haunt is the BHM forums, so heading over this way is a rarity.

And lastly, to the guy (NoWayOut) who said that fat is for women, and not men... While I understand your personal perspective, it is just an opinion, and plenty of folks here are fat men who want to be bigger. There are plenty of ladies who think otherwise. I don't think you were trying to be hurtful, but some guys may have taken it a bit derisively.



-Uriel


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 27, 2009)

Being pretty new to "actively gaining" i'm still at the point of being totally excited and thrilled when I step on the scales and see i've gained however many KG's. And to look in the mirror and see the changes in my expanding body, and see that i'm actually starting to look a little fat is just the best.
But I suppose i'll know when i'm at a weight that i'm happy and comfortable with that I think looks good. Maybe 110KG i'm thinking...maybe a bit more though ...have to wait and see how I carry it.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 29, 2009)

JMNYC said:


> *470 pounds, but that's only when I'm hoisting a 300-lb pal into the air after bragging I could do it.
> *



Good on you, M8! That's a gr8 pic w/ the lucky, lovely lady outside KATZ's on Houston. "I'll have what she's having!" ROTFL!! Unfortunately for ur back I weigh far more than ur friend. *sigh* A girl can dream.

I miss NYC.


----------



## Curious Jane (Mar 29, 2009)

I kinda hate being the fattest girl in the room...I think if that starts happening very much it'll be time to stop!


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 29, 2009)

Curious Jane said:


> I kinda hate being the fattest girl in the room...I think if that starts happening very much it'll be time to stop!



go to a bbw bash, i guarantee you wouldn't be the fattest girl in the room by a long shot haha


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 7, 2009)

Curious Jane said:


> I kinda hate being the fattest girl in the room...I think if that starts happening very much it'll be time to stop!


I'm almost always the fattest woman in the room, so I'm used to it, and my engineer husband says I have a "super structure."  I'm usually the tallest woman in the room too.

Last year due to a hundred zillion business trips, and the bad eating habits that went with it, I just topped 500lb which was too much. I began to have mobility issues, joint pain, shortness of breath etc. Now I'm back down to about 450lb, which seems to be my body's "happy weight." Nice and comfy.


----------



## removed (Apr 7, 2009)

I think I would allow myself to think 400 comfortably but it would really depend on my mobility and health but as long as I can move around bring on the pounds


----------



## doctorx (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not actively trying to gain or lose. What will be, will be.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 8, 2009)

When I first started gaining I thought 150 would be nice. Now i'm only 10 away from 150 and I dont want to stop there, I want to be bigger than that. 150 is to little for how I want to look. So I revised my goal to 170. But now that i've gained 35 pounds and i'm in the swing of gaining I think I could stand to probably go to 200 and see how it goes from there. I like eating, I enjoy the process of getting fat and feeling myself grow bigger. I even like the stretch marks i've now got on my belly and thighs. It shows i'm growing bigger and expanding, and i'm proud of that!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 10, 2009)

You should be MJ. Fruits of you hard labor.LOL


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes tracii...it's such hard work getting fat. But I suppose someone has to do it! LMAO. I'm just that self sacrificing individual! hee heee


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats what it takes MJ


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 12, 2009)

It also takes an ability to eat LARGE amounts of food frequently, and a willingness to let yourself get gloriously fat!


----------



## Malfiore (Apr 30, 2009)

Limits to me are likened to boundaries. I break down any boundary or wall. I don't really concern myself with numbers on a scale. As long as I am healthy by my Dr.s standards , relatively mobile and content then I don't care what a scale reads. I also need to be able to feel comfortable with myself and in my clothing.
I think it's all about self-acceptance for me.


----------



## edino (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not sure. I'm healthy at 565lbs. I do not have a target, but I'm sure I will reach 600lbs soon because of my eating habits. I do not to intend weight gain.... it just happens; I love food to much . If I get health or mobility issues that I cannot handle... that will be the limit.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 30, 2009)

Ivy said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> when i started gaining a year and a half ago (or has it been two years now?) i was at 220. i had just lost 30 pounds from stress/moving/bad break up. i just wanted to get back to the 250 i had started at. so i started gaining and soon enough i was back to 250. then decided i could really stand to gain another 50, so i decided to go for 300. and then that wasn't enough, so i decided to max out my scale (which went to 330). and then I got to 330 and realized if i gained another 20 i'd have gained 100 pounds total.. so i gained another 20.. and then i just kept going.
> 
> a lot of guys from my site ask me if i have a goal. i don't. i don't like weight gain goals because i don't like endings and i really don't want to think about having to stop gaining because i really and truly enjoy it. i just want to get as fat as i possibly can while still being as mobile as possible and keeping in the best health possible.



That's pretty much exactly how I feel.
Besides it's like, if say, some magical day far beyond now I creep up to some supposed limit, like 400lbs or whatever. I just spent how long purposely gaining weight, changing around my ENTIRE lifestyle, and now I'm magically going to reverse years of forcing habits and hold my ground at that weight? Uh, yeah, the human mind doesn't quite work like that.


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 30, 2009)

jay kratos said:


> Whats your limits to gaining weight? What is a weight that you know you will never want to surpass?



As other have covered in this thread, I enjoy gaining and so have no real target, I am 470 lbs now, I love to eat, as for thinking about a limit that is complicated, I would not wish to be unable to leave the house so 600 lbs would be physical max, but I think that would not be possible as I do not think I would be able to do my job at that size, that would bring it back to 520-530 lbs, but at my current size I am wearing the biggest clothes from the big man store and just fit in my car, so if I gained to 500lbs I could see issues and that only 30 lbs away, so from a pratical point I am close to limits, but if I was married and my wife was in a high payed job and I could find away to work from home, and we could afford custome clothes and a larger or modified car then I think 600lb would be good, a lot of if's in that.


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> That's pretty much exactly how I feel.
> Besides it's like, if say, some magical day far beyond now I creep up to some supposed limit, like 400lbs or whatever. I just spent how long purposely gaining weight, changing around my ENTIRE lifestyle, and now I'm magically going to reverse years of forcing habits and hold my ground at that weight? Uh, yeah, the human mind doesn't quite work like that.



I think that is ture, that is why you find that many people that enjoy eatting and gaining, have period of diet and weight loss, then but it back on, as to keep gaining is not always possible. Having said that I also think that at a certain intake your size will not increase if you keep a set level of activity. But if you are always increasing the amount you eat then I guess the quote is true and you will get bigger and bigger.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 30, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> I think that is ture, that is why you find that many people that enjoy eatting and gaining, have period of diet and weight loss, then but it back on, as to keep gaining is not always possible. Having said that I also think that at a certain intake your size will not increase if you keep a set level of activity. But if you are always increasing the amount you eat then I guess the quote is true and you will get bigger and bigger.



Probably. 
However, I don't quite think I'm clearing the required amount of activity for maintaining or losing weight. Though I'm not necessarily increasing the amount I eat, I have up and down days.


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 30, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> When I first started gaining I thought 150 would be nice. Now i'm only 10 away from 150 and I dont want to stop there, I want to be bigger than that. 150 is to little for how I want to look. So I revised my goal to 170. But now that i've gained 35 pounds and i'm in the swing of gaining I think I could stand to probably go to 200 and see how it goes from there. I like eating, I enjoy the process of getting fat and feeling myself grow bigger. I even like the stretch marks i've now got on my belly and thighs. It shows i'm growing bigger and expanding, and i'm proud of that!



I've (slowly and unintentionally) gained weight throughout my three years at college (I fell in love with the vending machines and cafeteria, LOL). My scale at home doesn't work, but I popped a quarter in a scale at the mall (I'm presuming it's accurate, but it might not be) and it said I was 163 pounds, IIRC.

Now, I'd like to gain more, maybe up to 170, but I'd have to buy some more pants (my t-shirts are usually always pretty loose, and I tend to gain in my rear, so I'd be fine with tops), so that is a concern. I tend to buy inexpensive sweatpants, though.

Other concerns are my joints and feet (I have flat feet with bone spurs), my skin (I'm afraid of it stretching if I gain and then never 'snapping back' if I end up losing weight for whatever reason), and how my mother might react, because she wants me to lose some pounds (she is just worried for my health, which is natural). 

Yet, I am beginning to see fat girls through an FA's eyes, and I admire the figures of fat or overweight girls at my college. So, those are my dilemmas.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 30, 2009)

jay kratos said:


> Whats your limits to gaining weight? What is a weight that you know you will never want to surpass?



I feel that I could never get away with asking that. Must be my choice of words.


----------



## Ocean (May 1, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> When I first started gaining I thought 150 would be nice. Now i'm only 10 away from 150 and I dont want to stop there, I want to be bigger than that. 150 is to little for how I want to look. So I revised my goal to 170. But now that i've gained 35 pounds and i'm in the swing of gaining I think I could stand to probably go to 200 and see how it goes from there. I like eating, I enjoy the process of getting fat and feeling myself grow bigger. I even like the stretch marks i've now got on my belly and thighs. It shows i'm growing bigger and expanding, and i'm proud of that!



That's kinda hot  When I was actively gaining, my top weight was in the high sixties, and I toyed with pushing myself to 200lbs just for the round number. Being bigger for me right now isn't an issue, but if I did start gaining again, this time without the issues that went iwth it, then I can't see myself getting bigger than 200lbs.


----------



## Curious Jane (May 9, 2009)

I don't think limits work...every time I've set one I've just blown right past it! 

The trouble is, so far this just keeps getting better!

PS I'm 220 lbs and still gaining.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm. I think I would let myself get to 250-260lbs in the long run. I'm at 230 right now (a previous goal, I suppose), and I'd like to maybe see how much of the potential weight gain will go to my stomach. I mean, I love the fullness of my hips and thighs, but a bit more belly would be fabulous.

I'm undecided though as to whether or not this will be an active concious gain. I usually go through periods where I gain, and then just coast for a little bit.

Any foods out there that go straight to your tummy? Maybe having these in mind will coax me into doing it...


----------



## Reads4Work (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm 5'10", and about 20 years ago, when I was about 175 pounds, a nurse friend told me that she thought my body could handle about 250. A couple years ago I got up to 245 and I thought I could go about 275 or so. I still wouldn't mind that now, but I've dropped down to 220, and as I approach 50 I'm thinking a little more about my longevity. Plus, working out in the yard when it's 90 degrees out is very taxing. So I'll probably continue to drop until I'm in the 180s.


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 21, 2009)

Im 215 right now but i cant wait till im 300lbs. I wouldn't set a limit on it but id probably stop at 350. The way im gaining now is slow and steady but surley im gaining maybe in a year or so ill be close to 300


----------



## Tracii (Jun 21, 2009)

I had been steadily gaining and with the coming of summer I have lost some due to working out in the yard and going places + not eating as much because of the heat.
I have been trying to get back in the swing of gaining and I think I want to go all out this time and see what happens.
Got down to 275 from 287 which is was a big let down because I was so close to my highest ever weight of 290.
So back on the binge train and eating way too much so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I am not a Feedee, but am a Feeder.

As a feeder it is not my place to set limits, that is something I will happily leave to my partner. As it is not my body being affected, it is not my choice to make, and I must remain understanding of anything said or done within the situation. If she wants to gain, I will be supportive and proactive to help her gain and reach whatever goal she wants. If she wants to stay at a weight, than I will do everything within my power to help her stay at that weight. If she wants to lose, than I will accommodate her desires and do what I can to help her get to where she wants to be.

If I am consulted for an actual limit, lets just say I do not pick finite numbers, I leave the limits to feelings. My personal motto is, the bigger the better, (forgive the cliche). However, I must state again that if she feels that she is happy with her weight as is, then good, I will encourage her to stay where she is. If she is not happy, then I will encourage her and help her gain till she reaches her happy place.


----------



## MK3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't have any limits but never planned on being over 200 hundred. Now I wouldn't be surprised if I was stuck over that number. I haven't been near it in 6 months and am still gaining here and there.


----------



## leener38 (Jul 3, 2009)

I never ever thought that intentionally gaining would be fun. Everyone's supposed to be fit and heathy and thin, right?

When I stumbled onto this community, I was depressed because I couldn't figure out why I had these fantasies of being fed, and would get turned on by watching others stuff their faces. I had been taught girls shouldn't eat so much, and men don't want fat girls. Then I found this site and others that let me know I wasn't alone.

So I let it go. That first year I went from 210 to 237 in six months. Seems like only a small amount, but for me, going up a size was devastating. Then I got to meet some nice guys, who encouraged me to forget about what everyone else wanted. That got me to 250, where I stayed for years. But real life is a bitch. Until a couple months ago, I was at 275. While I'm enjoying the jiggle, my back isn't. So I'm slowly and reluctantly working my way down to 250 again. 

My aunt is at 650 and growing. But her unhappiness fuels her weight. I ain't goin' down like that! I'd love to be that size, but I'd need lots of pampering since for me I'd be nearly immobile.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Jul 8, 2009)

Weight is just a number, like age. Fact is, it's not what you WEIGH, it's how you feel!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

my limit was always 300 now i am 306 going to 315 i wanna see how it feels! wish me luck!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 14, 2009)

Go get em Barb!!:eat1::eat1:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 14, 2009)

I should say that my "Good luck!" goes for all gainers, Tracii, Barb and the rest of you. 

Way to make more of a good thing!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Go get em Barb!!:eat1::eat1:





Wagimawr said:


> Good luck!



heheh ty babes!! muahhhhhhhhh

I gain pretty easily so we shall see


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd like to think that I could stop at 400, but honestly, I love gaining so much that I'll probably pass that if my health permits.

Gaining is just such a rush for me and I'd hate to have to stop.

So my limit is pretty much immobility.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I'd like to think that I could stop at 400, but honestly, I love gaining so much that I'll probably pass that if my health permits.
> 
> Gaining is just such a rush for me and I'd hate to have to stop.
> 
> So my limit is pretty much immobility.



well too 300 was easier for me its over 300 thats been harder!!

Good ,lluck to you babe!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

ok,.. so I took a pic from june 27 and then 2 days ago
this is with my gain pics  Can you tell the differences? 

View attachment DSC01483.JPG


View attachment DSC01566.JPG


----------



## imfree (Jul 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ok,.. so I took a pic from june 27 and then 2 days ago
> this is with my gain pics  Can you tell the differences?



Mmmmmmmmm, nice, Barb! The second picture certainly
shows your lovely lower belly best. Because the first 
picture has a different perspective and your lower belly 
is covered, it would be difficult to scientifically quantify 
any weight gain. Regardless of weight, woo-hoo!!!, the 
second pic is best!:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ok,.. so I took a pic from june 27 and then 2 days ago
> this is with my gain pics  Can you tell the differences?



You look stunning in every picture, Barb:kiss2::smitten:


----------



## Noir (Jul 23, 2009)

eh not a gainer myself but if for some reason i decided to with the right girl I dont see myself getting past 250. However, on a girl that is different. The bigger the better to these eyes. I see 350-500 lbs as the "General Public" sees a size 0-4 on a girl. Anything above that is a great bonus.


----------



## jay kratos (Jul 27, 2009)

Noir said:


> eh not a gainer myself but if for some reason i decided to with the right girl I dont see myself getting past 250. However, on a girl that is different. The bigger the better to these eyes. I see 350-500 lbs as the "General Public" sees a size 0-4 on a girl. Anything above that is a great bonus.



Me too, I think women look great with alot of weight.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 13, 2009)

When I first started mutual gaining, limits were easier to set; knowing thoughts of finances, clothing, job scenarios, physical adjustment (mobility) issues and the sad stories on the bhm/ssbhm board all played a role.
Though with intensity and a pull so great, I know I would be lying to myself that I could adhere to a set limit knowing those previous thoughts are no longer issues/barriers.
The only set limit in my mind now is 350lbs (265lbs presently) as I'm sensing a custom made tailored tux would be mint; especially as it would have to be kept.. as opposed to a rental, if/when/should I wobble down the aisle.


----------



## EpsilonCool (Oct 16, 2009)

I think it depends on whether the weight interferes with the rest of your life.

My partner has gotten steadily larger and heavier throughout the years that I have been with her. She didn't want to get bigger, it just happened and to be honest it worried her.

Up to just shy of 300lb she felt reasonably fit and was fairly active. When she reach 280lb she felt that her body let out a big sigh of relief as if it had reached the size and weight it was supposed to be. She noticed a big difference when she broached 300lb. From that point on she felt every pound and it really restricted her mobility. she also started suffering from sleep apnoeia.

Her size seemed to increase much more in the 20 pounds beyond 300lb than in the 20lb up to 300lb which she also found distressing. Once she dropped below 300lb she was back to normal.

I'd fancy the pants off her no matter what her size but her happiness is more important than fantasy.


----------



## bbwbelover (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't have a limit but I want to see what I feel like at 210 for example. Then once i'm there, perhaps another 10-15, see what happens. I don't think i'll ever be happy at say 300+ but if I get there, who knows!


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 6, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> Limits are set by a number of factor,
> 
> Work - I need to support myself and if I can not do my job, that is mostly a desk job then that would be a issue.
> 
> ...



Well I have to take back part of this , am now 522 lbs how did that happen, wink :eat2:, anyway I have no room to move in my car will need a new one if I gain 5 lbs, and I am to big for my arm chairs. I am moving slower but still am able to walk the 1 km from the carpark to my office at work with out to much issue a good waddle yes, I do get a sore foot from time to time. I guess my limit with my current car has been reached, but as for my body and current job, I can see 550 to 600 being not impossible. If I was able to stay home I could see 600 to 700lbs. 

Anyone what to ship me to the USA?


----------



## Kbbig (Nov 6, 2009)

I am currently edging closer to 240 and it feels fantastic. After realizing that sucking your stomach in all day is no way to live, I am now fully displaying my growing gut. Therefore, I now have a better idea of where I would like to get to. The highest weight I think I could enjoy would be around 330 pounds. I would be just round enough to get pleasure from my looks and the feel of my flab, but I would be just under where things would start getting unhealthy and a tad uncomfortable. So my goal weight now is 315 to 325, just under my limit.


----------



## fatcow3h (Jan 23, 2010)

perfectly put ivy


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a limit?  lol

Well, I guess my limit would be when it begins to affect my mobility and day-to-day activities. But yeah, like Ivy, it's pretty much to the point where I have "no limit" because I like gaining... even though I just started. lol


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 26, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I'd like to think that I could stop at 400, but honestly, I love gaining so much that I'll probably pass that if my health permits.
> 
> Gaining is just such a rush for me and I'd hate to have to stop.
> 
> So my limit is pretty much immobility.



Thinking the same, as the answer gets more clear each passing day.



GordoNegro said:


> When I first started mutual gaining, limits were easier to set; knowing thoughts of finances, clothing, job scenarios, physical adjustment (mobility) issues and the sad stories on the bhm/ssbhm board all played a role.
> Though with intensity and a pull so great, I know I would be lying to myself that I could adhere to a set limit knowing those previous thoughts are no longer issues/barriers.
> The only set limit in my mind now is 350lbs (265lbs presently) as I'm sensing a custom made tailored tux would be mint; especially as it would have to be kept.. as opposed to a rental, if/when/should I wobble down the aisle.




I did not think I would have reached 280 as quickly when I first posted this though a custom made tailored tux is no longer a priority, nor is fitting into 1.


----------



## Tam (Jan 26, 2010)

GordoNegro said:


> Thinking the same, as the answer gets more clear each passing day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont kno if i have a limit, i hope so.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 26, 2010)

Tam said:


> I dont kno if i have a limit, i hope so.



I hear you, hoping you can stay grounded especially being unsure..I just had to face facts and be honest with myself as I get more acclimated with preventative barriers falling.


----------

